# GM10 Upgrade to 3.1



## Glowing (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I'm having 2 Questions
1) has any one upgraded GM10 tablet to 3.1 (Honeycomb) from 2.2.1? is it possible? if so please let me know how can i get the 3.1 dump and process of upgrade.
2) has any one successfully run SKYPE on GM10 Tablet?​

Regards
Glowing​


----------

